

Encoding.com Opens Vid.ly - A Single URL For Videos You Can Watch Anywhere - citizenkeys
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/25/encoding-com-opens-vid-ly-a-single-url-for-videos-you-can-watch-anywhere/

======
pontifier
Well... looks good. I tested it on 3 different devices and it worked
excellently on all of them.

